# Ugly Bike of the Year... We have a winner!!!



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I found this .... uh... ahh... err... Bike(?)

It's the ugliest bike I've seen in a long time. Sure our winner for 2007.










Whachathink??

Yeah, I read it on sicklines and I saw the thread too on the DH board...

This forum's been slow as of late, so I though I may give it shot.

Oh... Did you kids put your order yet for the new Honda RN01G??? It's close to be up for sale, right??


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont like 29ers....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

it looks almost broken


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Carbon fiber front triangle...nice.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gotta love the brake line routing... schwweeeet... Lolzzzzz....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya, please upload the pic from my shifters.
they could win the Ugliest Component Award for 2007 :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok wait a second....

The focus and colours in this pic were really good for an old 100 buck camera :eekster:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Ok wait a second....
> 
> The focus and colours in this pic were really good for an old 100 buck camera :eekster:


yayy 

for those of you that dont know, it is an integrated shifter/lever, with the lever cut off and without the cap that protects the system from dirt. Its also tilted vertically and so to the inside of the handebar that its near impossible to shift when going dh :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> yayy
> 
> for those of you that dont know, it is an integrated shifter/lever, with the lever cut off and without the cap that protects the system from dirt. Its also tilted vertically and so to the inside of the handebar that its near impossible to shift when going dh :thumbsup:


weight weenie...

I still have a set of Alivio shifters collecting dust... But they may not be of your like because they may weight more as they have still the covers on... let me know...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> weight weenie...
> 
> I still have a set of Alivio shifters collecting dust... But they may not be of your like because they may weight more as they have still the covers on... let me know...


hahahahhaha i just took the caps off because, well, they fell off. They are uber ghetto, I would really appreciate the alivios haha


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

You think that's fugly? Look at this...










To be honest, I don't know if it's a good or bad bike, but boy, it does look ugly.

https://www.btt.com.ar/mtb/82875-dh-extremo-pura-sangre


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Correct version Rzoz... 2004 model


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Correct version Rzoz... 2004 model


That saddle doens't make it any less fugly


----------

